# First Grinder Advice/1



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for all useful advice to my previous post First Grinder Advice.

I now realise that two grinders are essential. I will be ordering a Rhino Hand Grinder for my Cafeteria/Pour Through. Will the coffee taste better through this than an electric blade grinder I use at present?

Secondly I have short listed 2 Grinders for Espresso: Eureka Mignon, Baratza Preciso. Any recommendations are welcome. My budget £300 I want a solid, well made Grinder with a small footprint


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

After the advice here I bought the Mignon. Can't say if it's a good or bad grinder as I do not have experience of anything else. I can say it does have a very small footprint.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

PeterF said:


> I will be ordering a Rhino Hand Grinder for my Cafeteria/Pour Through. Will the coffee taste better through this than an electric blade grinder I use at present?


I'd be astonished if it didn't, though I haven't used a Rhino.

Many years ago I have had coffee produced from blade-ground beans and I could taste the burn from the blades. Hence I haven't tasted coffee made that way in over a decade!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

r.bartlett said:


> Can't say if it's a good or bad grinder as I do not have experience of anything else. I can say it does have a very small footprint.


This is a load of guff and seems to have got a foothold on here recently. Of course you can say if YOU THINK it's good or bad.

Do you find it easy to use? Is adjusting it ok? Is it messy? do you like the taste it produces?


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Agreed. The whole point of the grinder is the taste extraction. I can get dimensional information from manufacturers websites!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are plenty of forum members who use have used a mignion for espresso. Reading around info the preciso may struggle to be fine or consistent enough for am espresso grind (best in mind this is from ancedtoal sources only I haven't used on ) .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are the Vario and Precisio pretty much the same?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Are the Vario and Precisio pretty much the same?


Different adjustment meds ? More steps ?

Easier to self calibrate ?

Re espresso performance I've no idea actually i think i have the models mixed up , so my earlier comments are as usual probably gift

£50 in price ?

You still song see alot of Precisio around these parts


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Are the Vario and Precisio pretty much the same?


Nope conical burrs on a Preciso flat on a Vario. Different adjustment mechanisms too.

Given the lack of members using a Preciso for espresso I would say that speaks volumes and for £300 contact Coffeechap and see what he has in the way of refurbed ex commercial grinders should be able to get an absolutely mint Mazzer Mini for that money if size is an issue.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

THey look awffy similar, was just wondering


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Vario is fitted with ceramic burrs, jeebsy.


----------

